# Two months to go!



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Yupee, house has been sold and the bank has approved the loan to new owner. It seems that we are definitely going to settle in PT! Meanwhile we have started the certificate of luggage lists, have called in the transport company and have had the usual fights about what we are taking and what is staying behind. The animal (Guinness the terridoodle) has had all his vaccines, his rabbis blood sample has come back clean he only needs the health check up done about ten days before we leave. The parrot (Idi Amin) needs his quarantine certificate and his throat will be swabed for avian flu also just before we go, we even mamaged to get a CITES certificate for him (her? must be a female, Idi bites me at every opportunity). As for the wines we have managed to decrease the quantity and are going to try and describe them as groceries, lets see if it works. This is actually a terrible time, all the doubts are creeping in on wether we are making the right decision or not, leaving the boys (big boys really, 29 and 31) behind without mommy to look after them, leaving the garden, the pool, ooh dear what am I letting myself into!!!!! Sorry I'm using the forum to let my hair down and vent my doubts! Will keep giving news even when we arrive in PT.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Well done on selling. We all had the same doubts, very few of us have any regrets. 




p.s. Your dog got tested for Jewish priest disease?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi 

Seems the hard part is over good luck with your plans. All i need is help when i am ready to move my Koi carp, but that's another story for another day. Unless someone can offer help.

All the very best of luck


Peter the 666 man


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for the support. Ah Ah Ah, I never noticed that I had misspelt rabies, I burst out laughing when I saw Silvers query! Well as all SPCA dogs, Guinness did go and see the rabbi, sorry he just snips a little bit, Guinness actually was totally snipped... I hope he will adjust living in an apartment, the idea will be to take him for walks every day, pity we can't take him to the beach though. I have seen dogs on the fisherman's beach in Cascais in front of hotel Bahia, are they allowed on that particular beach or do the owners just take a chance?
I think I have organized most of the documentation for our stay in PT, it may be easier for us as we both have EU passports. We already have the bank account, cartao de contribuinte, I have a PT ID book, we will register as soon as we arrive. We will be looking for storage place as the apartment that we have is already fully furnished but we will be taking all our house contents from Johannesburg as we don't like most of the furniture in the apartment (too much rococo, delicate legs and not dog friendly)- Any info on self storage places in or around Cascais?
We will also have to contact someone to increase the amperage (?) in the appartment, don't know if this is correcty, apparently if we swicth on the oil heater the electrics will trip. The apartment is quite old (1970's) maybe in those days we did not need so much electricity! Any info on who would do this type of job? Does it have to be done by the Electricity department or can I call in an electrician. What about double glazing on the windows, is that expensive? We will also be looking into "roofing " the terrace and try to crreate a green space in there (3m by 8m). We thinking about a clear roof so that we will still have light coming into the house, maybe some type of polycarbonate structure? We will also be looking into buying a dog proof car for trips to the north (Paredes de Coura) we want to go controversial and are looking at a caddy, kango or berlingo, all supped up should we go new or second hand?
Oh my I can see there are still lots of queries. No doubt these will keep us busy for the first few months. What about a language school for husband dearest? Any comments on Margaridas school in Estoril? any other good schools in the area? or should I let HD loose in the market and let him learn the good traditional vernacular? (He knows how to ask for a beer and knows how to give an opinion about Sporting)
Peter, this info may be of help for your Koi, there is a lady at the Department of Animal health and protection inside the agriculture ministry who gave me all the correct info for my parrot, she seems to be quite up to date with animals coming to PT and she wrote to me in English!. Please advise if I am allowed to put her name and email address in the forum it might also help with other animal queries. As soon as I have the go ahead I will enter her info, I just don't want to fall fowl of the moderators!!!! Good day, it's freezing here, I think I'm going to sit in front of the blow torch (sorry behind) and make some flamework. I should be warm enough very soon.!!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Such a lot of questions!!!!!
Ok here we go.
Dogs on beaches, the owners are indeed taking a chance, as long as they clean up afterwards, i don't see any problems.
It would be much much easier entering Portugal on EU passports.
EDP will up the power supply.
The jobs you require doing will be easier to organise once you are here. Locals will no doubt have a million and one relatives who can do the jobs for you.
Car. Buy new.
Schools in Lisboa, no clue, sorry.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi 

Sorry their is no name but thanks that would be of great help. I have some very nice Koi assorted 14 to 20 inch and i do not wish to leave them behind. 

My email is if you can work it out. nwpll at yahoo dot com

May i mention again if any member needs to put on this or any Forum please be very careful if it's in normal formate then their is a danger of email harvesters finding the address and could end up used for any reason.

Thanks


Peter the 666 man


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your replies, Peter I am going to try and send you the info on a private email, just let me know afterwards if you received. Have you started digging your pond? I believe koi fish need very specific requirements, if you have so many, I'm sure you must be au fait. Kois are very popular in South Africa and I have seen some enormous beauties. Are you going to be able to get the correct food in PT? And the pump? are you bringing one from the UK? I have only had tropical fish, both in Mozambique and in South Africa, in fact in Moz, I tried to make my own aquarium and ended up flooding the house! My son has a sea water aquarium, very finicky, too many parameters but very very therapeutic. He specializes in corals, they have beautiful colours and shapes. Is there a koi association in PT? Maybe you could start one if they become popular there. Silvers, thanks for the info, we were also thinking about getting a new car, will have to look at quality of services, stocks of spare parts and how quickly they are available etc. I will be taking an international drivers licence, that will give me one year to arrange a portuguese licence. Otherwise I will have to come back every year and apply for a new international one! Bit expensive though! Hope I will not have to write any kind of exams in portuguese as the lingo has become quite rusty.


----------

